# Fantacalcio 2014/2015



## Ale (6 Agosto 2014)

Fantacalcio 2014/2015


Scriva qui chiunque voglia partecipare al prossimo Fantacalcio di MW. Ovviamente si chiede un minimo di partecipazione, quindi sarebbero preferibili utenti che partecipano attivamente al forum.
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Agosto 2014)

io ci sono e vincerò tutto, dominerò incontrastatamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2014)

Ci sono


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Agosto 2014)

Com'è il regolamento?
ci sono gli scontri diretti?
come funziona l'asta? non quella virile, intendo gli acquisti


----------



## Ale (7 Agosto 2014)

sentiamo il gestore [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
comunque l'anno scorso c'era sia l'asta e che gli scontri diretti


----------



## forzaplus44 (9 Agosto 2014)

Salve ragazzi, a me piacerebbe partecipare al vostro fantacalcio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2014)

Anche io sarei interessato a partecipare


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Agosto 2014)

Parteciperei anche io


----------



## Lorenzo (10 Agosto 2014)

Vorrei prima leggere il regolamento.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Agosto 2014)

Se cambiamo metodo d'asta e Splendidi non esce in continuazione dal gruppo FB mercato dove fabri e dinho spammano in continuazione i loro scambi tra super top player forse forse forse potrei farlo anche quest'anno


----------



## davoreb (11 Agosto 2014)

Io ci sono


----------



## Ringhio25 (11 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Com'è il regolamento?
> ci sono gli scontri diretti?
> come funziona l'asta? non quella virile, intendo gli acquisti


----------



## Ale (11 Agosto 2014)

Dovete avere pazienza. Aspettiamo [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e poi vediamo. C'e' tempo fino al 31


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2014)

Raga, quest'anno credo che non lo farò.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raga, quest'anno credo che non lo farò.



Non fare la bestia dai


----------



## Ale (11 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raga, quest'anno credo che non lo farò.



ma dai oh eh


----------



## Ale (11 Agosto 2014)

sperando che splendidi ci ripensi, cominciamo a vedere se qualcuno a tempo e volontà di aiutarlo nella gestione. Gestione che è molto molto semplice nel caso in cui si usasse il sito fantagazzetta, in quanto il gestore deve solo creare la lega, mandare gli inviti ai partecipanti, e poi abilitare il conteggio automatico della giornata. Se invece volessimo ribadire come l'anno scorso l'asta sul forum, allora la cosa è piu lunga e complessa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> sperando che splendidi ci ripensi, cominciamo a vedere se qualcuno a tempo e volontà di aiutarlo nella gestione. Gestione che è molto molto semplice nel caso in cui si usasse il sito fantagazzetta, in quanto il gestore deve solo creare la lega, mandare gli inviti ai partecipanti, e poi abilitare il conteggio automatico della giornata. Se invece volessimo ribadire come l'anno scorso l'asta sul forum, allora la cosa è piu lunga e complessa.



Ma lo scorso anno alla fine è stato una via di mezzo, abbiamo usato fantagazzetta e fatto l'asta qua.


----------



## Ale (11 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma lo scorso anno alla fine è stato una via di mezzo, abbiamo usato fantagazzetta e fatto l'asta qua.



nel senso. che il lavoro del gestore puo' essere sia semplicissimo, che incasinato a seconda si faccia l'asta o no.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Agosto 2014)

In che modo si fa l'asta sul forum?


----------



## Ale (11 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In che modo si fa l'asta sul forum?



ci sono ancora i topic in questa sezione. Guardali ti puoi fare un idea.


----------



## iceman. (12 Agosto 2014)

Utenti seri non ne vedo


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2014)

Noto che iceman ha già iniziato a pavoneggiarsi a dovere


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Agosto 2014)

è inutile che vi iscrivete, ho gia vinto


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Utenti seri non ne vedo



Ma hai visto la classifica finale dello scorso fanta?


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2014)

Allora che si fa?


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2014)

se volete fare l'asta occorrono un paio di persone di buona volontà che la gestiscano, se preferite non farla, si fa molto presto e ci vuole un attimo a creare la lega e a mandare gli inviti.


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2014)

personalmente non credo ci siano le condizioni per fare l'asta quest'anno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2014)

Se usate fantagazzetta credo che la si possa fare online


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2014)

Senza asta non lo faccio perché mi passa la voglia di andare a controllare; ma se tipo uno fa i portieri; uno i dir; uno i cc e un altro gli att?


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2014)

mi sembra piu facile allora usare l'asta online su fantagazzetta


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2014)

registratevi tutti su fantagazzetta allora. proviamoci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Senza asta non lo faccio perché mi passa la voglia di andare a controllare; ma se tipo uno fa i portieri; uno i dir; uno i cc e un altro gli att?



io sarei anche per l'asta..


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

allora qualcuno crei la lega, forza. che iniziamo. io al massimo posso dare una mano al gestore, ma non posso prendermi l'impegno di farlo io.


----------



## davoreb (14 Agosto 2014)

Io mi sono registrato a fantagazzetta con l'email [email protected]


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Agosto 2014)

A sto punto direi che bisogna comprare direttamente i giocatori a prezzo loro su fantagazzetta, se nessuno può occuparsi dell'asta qui. Boh, voi che dite?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Ci hai ripensato spero


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A sto punto direi che bisogna comprare direttamente i giocatori a prezzo loro su fantagazzetta, se nessuno può occuparsi dell'asta qui. Boh, voi che dite?


a quanto pare si puo fare l'asta usando fantagazzetta. quindi manca solo qualcuno che abbia vglia e tempo a disposizione per creare l'asta e leggersi cosa si deve fare per fare appunto l'asta.e sarebbe il caso che questo nome venga fuori a breve in modo da iniziare alla prima di campionato.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

ho provato a creare la lega..registratevi e scrivete la mail di registrazione , che mando l'invito. Almeno si inizia, poi se strada facendo, lo vorra fare qualcuno il gestore, gli cedo volentieri il peso delle responsabilita


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io mi sono registrato a fantagazzetta con l'email [email protected]



hai ricevuto l'invito. segui le indicazioni della mail.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho provato a creare la lega..registratevi e scrivete la mail di registrazione , che mando l'invito. Almeno si inizia, poi se strada facendo, lo vorra fare qualcuno il gestore, gli cedo volentieri il peso delle responsabilita



[email protected]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Ci hai ripensato spero


Non lo so perché l'anno passato non lo feci seriamente, non so ugualmente se ci riuscirei quest'anno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo so perché l'anno passato non lo feci seriamente, non so ugualmente se ci riuscirei quest'anno.



Dai su che sei l'organizzatore per eccellenza


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo so perché l'anno passato non lo feci seriamente, non so ugualmente se ci riuscirei quest'anno.


sei stato perfetto


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

iceman sei stato invitato.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [email protected]



sei invitato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Dipende da quanti ne siamo, io voglio fare l'asta, più di dieci per l'asta è dura.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanti ne siamo, io voglio fare l'asta, più di dieci per l'asta è dura.



come la facciamo l'asta, sul sito di fantagazzetta o qua come a gennaio? cmq siamo molto meno di 10, quindi ci sei, e se sei daccordo, prendi tu la gestione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> come la facciamo l'asta, sul sito di fantagazzetta o qua come a gennaio? cmq siamo molto meno di 10, quindi ci sei, e se sei daccordo, prendi tu la gestione.


L'asta la facciamo qua sul forum, non è difficile, la facemmo anche l'anno scorso. La lista dei partecipanti chi è? Ah, soltanto gente del forum, ho letto un paio di sconosciuti.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'asta la facciamo qua sul forum, non è difficile, la facemmo anche l'anno scorso. La lista dei partecipanti chi è? Ah, soltanto gente del forum, ho letto un paio di sconosciuti.



la lista dei partecipanti e' ancora provvisoria


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

I certi chi sono?


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se cambiamo metodo d'asta e Splendidi non esce in continuazione dal gruppo FB mercato dove fabri e dinho spammano in continuazione i loro scambi tra super top player forse forse forse potrei farlo anche quest'anno



di' la verita, ti manca la megachat eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Se cambiamo metodo d'asta* e Splendidi non esce in continuazione dal gruppo FB mercato dove fabri e dinho spammano in continuazione i loro scambi tra super top player forse forse forse potrei farlo anche quest'anno


Certamente, faremo un'asta come nella realtà, cioè si assegna il calciatore quando tutti saranno d'accordo, cioè quando nessuno vorrà spendere di più. Ci vorrà più tempo e più pazienza ma si può fare, è sicuramente più giusto del ridicolo timer dell'anno scorso. Ecco perché non ne dobbiamo essere più di dieci.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I certi chi sono?


dei vecchi: 

io, te , iceman, darren, superdinho 

poi ci sono i nuovi:

davoreb , louis gara , tifoso evorutto , interista diventi pazzo , forzaplus

poi ovviamente andrebbero contattati quelli vecchi dello scorso anno, per sentire se vogliono partecipare anche quest'anno. Il mio amico Fabri non puo mancare eh .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Evorutto e Gara partecipano attivamente al forum, quindi loro sì. Poi ci sarebbe anche Jaq


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Evorutto e Gara partecipano attivamente al forum, quindi loro sì. Poi ci sarebbe anche Jaq



si si, anche jaq


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> si si, anche jaq


Dunque siamo:
Io, tu, Darren, Ice, Dinho, Jaq, Evorutto e Gara


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Un po' di attività ho visto ce l'hanno anche Davor e Interista, allora ci siamo dieci. Possiamo chiudere anche qui le iscrizioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Evorutto e Gara partecipano attivamente al forum, quindi loro sì. Poi ci sarebbe anche Jaq



Sono la buonanima di vinz  Io ci sono sicuramente. Domattina mi iscrivo su fantagazzetta e vi lascio la mail.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un po' di attività ho visto ce l'hanno anche Davor e Interista, allora ci siamo dieci. Possiamo chiudere anche qui le iscrizioni.


basterà fare le opportune correzioni al regolamento dello scorso anno, senza stare a smaronarsi a rifarne uno da capo. la nuova asta, la possibilita o meno di avere soldi extra per il mercato invernale, ect.


----------



## davoreb (14 Agosto 2014)

Io mi sono iscritto al gruppo, grazie dell'invito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Agosto 2014)

aggiornatemi un attimo, che devo fare, darvi l'email??


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aggiornatemi un attimo, che devo fare, darvi l'email??



vediamo che dice splendidi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Ale, aggiungimi alla lega, tra poco ti invio la mail. Per quanto riguarda il regolamento sull'asta ve l'ho detto, è semplice, faremo come si fa nella realtà e come nella realtà 1000 crediti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono la buonanima di vinz  Io ci sono sicuramente. Domattina mi iscrivo su fantagazzetta e vi lascio la mail.


Vinz


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ale, aggiungimi alla lega, tra poco ti invio la mail. Per quanto riguarda il regolamento sull'asta ve l'ho detto, è semplice, faremo come si fa nella realtà e come nella realtà 1000 crediti.


Ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai i messaggi pieni, mandami il link della lega.


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai i messaggi pieni, mandami il link della lega.



Fatto


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ale, aggiungimi alla lega, tra poco ti invio la mail. Per quanto riguarda il regolamento sull'asta ve l'ho detto, è semplice, faremo come si fa nella realtà e come nella realtà 1000 crediti.



l'asta la facciamo nel forum o sul sito?? e poi devo darti l'email per farmi aggiungere alla lega??


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'asta la facciamo nel forum o sul sito?? e poi devo darti l'email per farmi aggiungere alla lega??



Sul forum e mandami la mail anche adesso che mando l invito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Fatto


Il link.


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

- Leghe Fantagazzetta.com


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

OK ricapitolando: in due siamo a posto, quattro devono accettare l invito e gli altri quattro devono mandare la mail


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Sul forum e mandami la mail anche adesso che mando l invito



la mail [email protected]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2014)

Mettimi gestore della lega [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Agosto 2014)

Provvedo a fare la registrazione al piu presto e a comunicarvi l'email appena fatto


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Agosto 2014)

Invito accettato


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mettimi gestore della lega [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]



sloggati e riloggati. poi fammi sapere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Agosto 2014)

Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Mail: [email protected]



ti ho mandato l'invito


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] manda la mail, se non sbaglio l'altro che manca è [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Agosto 2014)

Una cosa ragazzi,essendo la prima volta che partecipo e faccio un fantacalcio qui,non so come funziona l'asta e non trovo il regolamento che ne riguarda,qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] registrati su fantagazzetta e fammi sapere l'indirizzo mail di registrazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Una cosa ragazzi,essendo la prima volta che partecipo e faccio un fantacalcio qui,non so come funziona l'asta e non trovo il regolamento che ne riguarda,qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?


Lo scrivo adesso per tutti, l'asta funzionerà in questo modo:

*In dei giorni prestabiliti verranno aperti complessivamente quattro topic, uno per i portieri, uno per i difensori, uno per i centrocampisti e uno per gli attaccanti. All'interno di ogni topic si farà l'asta per i giocatori di quel ruolo e nei vari posts indicherete la vostra offerta. Pertanto non ci saranno sotterfugi e giochetti, fate subito la vostra offerta e quando tutti i partecipanti saranno d'accordo si assegnerà il calciatore. L'asta per ogni ruolo durerà massimo tre giorni, quindi vi ripeto, siate sinceri nelle vostre offerte perché non ci sono limiti di tempo, il calciatore se lo piglia chi offre di più.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2014)

Mancano [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo adesso per tutti, l'asta funzionerà in questo modo:
> 
> *In dei giorni prestabiliti verranno aperti complessivamente quattro topic, uno per i portieri, uno per i difensori, uno per i centrocampisti e uno per gli attaccanti. All'interno di ogni topic si farà l'asta per i giocatori di quel ruolo e nei vari posts indicherete la vostra offerta. Pertanto non ci saranno sotterfugi e giochetti, fate subito la vostra offerta e quando tutti i partecipanti saranno d'accordo si assegnerà il calciatore. L'asta per ogni ruolo durerà massimo tre giorni, quindi vi ripeto, siate sinceri nelle vostre offerte perché non ci sono limiti di tempo, il calciatore se lo piglia chi offre di più.*





Ma se è possibile farla su fantagazzetta non è più comodo? Però non ne ho idea di come funzioni l'asta lì, quindi vedete voi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Posso iscrivermi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] registrati su fantagazzetta e fammi sapere l'indirizzo mail di registrazione.



Scusate, domani mi iscrivo


----------



## iceman. (15 Agosto 2014)

1000 crediti giusto?
La suddivisione resta la stessa dell'anno scorso? 3 portieri, etc...

Altra cosa , io il 25 potrei avere dei problemi..perchè ritorno dalle vacanze...
E per finire, fate iscrivere fabriman, vi prego


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Agosto 2014)

Vinto da 3 anni, quest'anno forse arrivo tardi. Se c'è posto ci sono!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Posso iscrivermi?


.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> .



Si potrebbe fare la lega a 12,che per mia esperienza è la migliore,
noi la dividiamo in 3 gironi casa trasferta e neutro, 33 partite totali ciascuno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] registrati su fantagazzetta e fammi sapere l'indirizzo mail di registrazione.



Ti ho inviato privatamente la mail


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2014)

Inviate la mail [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] ma siete gli ultimi perché più di 12 sono troppi.

*Le iscrizioni al fantacalcio sono ufficialmente chiuse.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 1000 crediti giusto?
> La suddivisione resta la stessa dell'anno scorso? 3 portieri, etc...
> 
> *Altra cosa , io il 25 potrei avere dei problemi..perchè ritorno dalle vacanze...*
> E per finire, fate iscrivere fabriman, vi prego


Le aste le facciamo dopo la prima di campionato, a mercato chiuso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe fare la lega a 12,che per mia esperienza è la migliore,
> noi la dividiamo in 3 gironi casa trasferta e neutro, 33 partite totali ciascuno



concordo, 12 è perfetto..


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 1000 crediti giusto?
> La suddivisione resta la stessa dell'anno scorso? 3 portieri, etc...
> 
> Altra cosa , io il 25 potrei avere dei problemi..perchè ritorno dalle vacanze...
> *E per finire, fate iscrivere fabriman, vi prego *


Ci sono, non ti preoccupare  . Anche se ho rischiato di non esserci visto che mi sono iscritto proprio poco prima della chiusura, perchè mi ero accorto troppo tardi dell'apertura di questo topic


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono, non ti preoccupare  . Anche se ho rischiato di non esserci visto che mi sono iscritto proprio poco prima della chiusura, perchè mi ero accorto troppo tardi dell'apertura di questo topic



l'importante è che ci sarai nell'asta


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'importante è che ci sarai nell'asta


Ovvio, ma per esperienza personale, vi farò meno ridere e più piangere


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Agosto 2014)

Entrato per un pelo, grazie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] manchi soltanto tu


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2014)

Scusate sono stato fuori... Cosa devo fare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scusate sono stato fuori... Cosa devo fare?



entra dentro


----------



## Ale (19 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scusate sono stato fuori... Cosa devo fare?



ci serve la tua mail di registrazione a fantagazzetta per poterti mandare l'invito


----------



## forzaplus44 (19 Agosto 2014)

mandate anche a me l'invito a fantagazzetta


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci serve la tua mail di registrazione a fantagazzetta per poterti mandare l'invito


Ma è la solita, [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] te la giro su FB? Oppure ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]?


----------



## Ale (19 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma è la solita, [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] te la giro su FB? Oppure ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]?



saraà anche la solita ma se non la sappiamo..  fa lo stesso. o a me o a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2014)

Fai testa o croce e vedi che esce, o a me o ad Ale


----------



## Ale (19 Agosto 2014)

Adesso spero che abbia capitonchendeve controllare la postaed accettare invito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] a che stai? Non ti vedo


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2014)

Non vedo la mail!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non vedo la mail!!


Dove stai cercando di vederla?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2014)

Ale ti giro su FB un'altra mail


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

da quando splendidi è bannato?


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ale ti giro su FB un'altra mail



ok. controlla la mail nuova, che ti ho mandato l'iinvito


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da quando splendidi è bannato?



non sapevo fosse stato bannato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da quando splendidi è bannato?


Perchè lo hanno bannato? Quindi il fanta non si farà più? Peccato se così fosse


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Perchè lo hanno bannato? Quindi il fanta non si farà più? Peccato se così fosse



spero lo sbanneranno in tempo.
@‎gabuz [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da quando splendidi è bannato?



Si sarà fatto bannare di proposito per non organizzare


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Perchè lo hanno bannato? Quindi il fanta non si farà più? Peccato se così fosse



E' stato bannato solo per una settimana.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' stato bannato solo per una settimana.



Se e' stato bannato solo per una settimana,tanto dovevamo iniziare finito il mercato quindi riusciamo a fare in tempo tutto


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2014)

dai liberatelo, siamo persi senza di lui..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Ok ci sono, quindi devo fare il sederino a splé e icemanhamsikdipendente mi dicono 
Per i nuovi, diffidate di Peppez, del falso amico ale. Scambiate cessi con fabri e dite a dinho che Muntari quest'anno farà 10 gol 
Salvo solo Darren, che è onesto, a volte


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

I 50 milioni per Buffon


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ok ci sono, quindi devo fare il sederino a splé e icemanhamsikdipendente mi dicono
> Per i nuovi, diffidate di Peppez, del falso amico ale. Scambiate cessi con fabri e dite a dinho che Muntari quest'anno farà 10 gol
> Salvo solo Darren, che è onesto, a volte


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

1000 crediti? Oh poi non mettiami crediti aggiuntivi per il mercato invernale, che mi fate già girare er...


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 1000 crediti? Oh poi non mettiami crediti aggiuntivi per il mercato invernale, che mi fate già girare er...



ma l'anno scorso quanti ne avevamo crediti?


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma l'anno scorso quanti ne avevamo crediti?



250?
300?


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 250?
> 300?



cioè con 1000 crediti possono prendere 100 giocatori a 10, boh mi pare un po troppo, vediamo..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè con 1000 crediti possono prendere 100 giocatori a 10, boh mi pare un po troppo, vediamo..


Vabbé sarà stata una sparata di iceman tanto per spendere 780 milioni per Hamsik


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vabbé sarà stata una sparata di iceman tanto per spendere 780 milioni per Hamsik



l'anno scorso presi ciro immobile a inizio campionato a niente praticamente, quest'anno devo trovare la sorpresa


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

80 milioni per Hamsik, il più alto trasferimento mai registrato 
C'è chi può permettersi di spendere certe cifre 

Quest'anno vi stupirò, occhio a Higuain, vi dico solo questo, ho pronti 900 fantamilioni.


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 80 milioni per Hamsik, il più alto trasferimento mai registrato
> C'è chi può permettersi di spendere certe cifre
> 
> Quest'anno vi stupirò, occhio a Higuain, vi dico solo questo, ho pronti 900 fantamilioni.



finche rossi stava bene, l'anno scorso con higuain e rossi ero primo in classifica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Non piangete bimbi, zio Splendidi è tornato


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non piangete bimbi, zio Splendidi è tornato



ora per i prossimi 15/20 giorni comportati bene, dato che c'e' da fare l'asta, poi dopo, fai pure lo str.. quanto ti pare come al solito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ora per i prossimi 15/20 giorni comportati bene, dato che c'e' da fare l'asta, poi dopo, fai pure lo str.. quanto ti pare come al solito


Il rumore dei nemici


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Queste le impostazioni di calcolo:













Le fasce sono sempre di 66 l'una, c'è un bonus +1 per il portiere imbattuto e non c'è alcun modificatore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste le impostazioni di calcolo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il modificatore difesa non lo mettiamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> il modificatore difesa non lo mettiamo?


No, nessun modificatore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, nessun modificatore.



Perché?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché?


Perché noi facciamo un fantacalcio puro e ariano


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché noi facciamo un fantacalcio puro e ariano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Chiamatemi pure Führer


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Però voglio la mega chat


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Però voglio la mega chat


Io esco, il grande fratello non si vede


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché noi facciamo un fantacalcio puro e ariano



Pero modificatori su gol assist ammonizioni ecc ci sono?


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Quindi asta qui o su Fantagazzetta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiamatemi pure Führer



[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Sarà l'Himmler della situazione?


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

Dai, apriamo il topic dei portieri, tanto quelli sono sicuri, ho voglia di spendere.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Sarà l'Himmler della situazione?



Occhio, 900 per Higuain.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pero modificatori su gol assist ammonizioni ecc ci sono?


Non esistono, i modificatori sono per ruolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi asta qui o su Fantagazzetta?


L'asta la facciamo sul forum.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Occhio, 900 per Higuain.


Poi giochi con Tounkara e Loi in attacco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Occhio, 900 per Higuain.



Se lo farai diventerai il mio eroe


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

Faccio come silvio, do l'ok per higuain.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

Ma a parte gli scherzi, come mai 1000 crediti? Non è meglio 250 o 300 come l'anno scorso?


----------



## davoreb (29 Agosto 2014)

Io voglio Torres in barba a tutti voi perché io ci CREDO :-/


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma a parte gli scherzi, come mai 1000 crediti? Non è meglio 250 o 300 come l'anno scorso?


Come nella realtà. Io dal vivo così lo faccio  tanto non cambia nulla, o 1000, o 500, o 250. L'asta parte da 0, quindi i rapporti sono sempre quelli.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io voglio Torres in barba a tutti voi perché io ci CREDO :-/



400 milioni dovrai sborsare se Torres vorrai ingaggiare


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non piangete bimbi, zio Splendidi è tornato



ma che mi hai combinato??


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi giochi con Tounkara e Loi in attacco.



tounkara era la mia sorpresa, non svelarla..


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Anche io ho già un colpo in canna


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2014)

Dai Luca ha ragione partiamo subito con i portieri, così frego a Darren Buffon


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai Luca ha ragione partiamo subito con i portieri, così frego a Darren Buffon



Il mio sarà un mercato chirurgico


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tounkara era la mia sorpresa, non svelarla..



Ci dai il numero dei gol che faranno i vari giocatori come lo scorso anno?   

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Li avevi salvati tu?


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci dai il numero dei gol che faranno i vari giocatori come lo scorso anno?
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Li avevi salvati tu?



lo farò sicuramente, ma non posso svelarvelo prima, a rose finite..


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2014)

Ricordo un Balotelli 35, Muntari 10 mi pareva...


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordo un Balotelli 35, Muntari 10 mi pareva...



no muntari 5 avevo detto..robinho era 10, poi immobile dissi 15 e ne fece di più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci dai il numero dei gol che faranno i vari giocatori come lo scorso anno?
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Li avevi salvati tu?


Eh sì, li avevo in firma poi li tolsi. Mi ricordo però un Amauri a 15, un Balotelli a 35, un Hernanes sui 10. Spettacolari le cialtronate di Dinho.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordo un Balotelli 35, Muntari 10 mi pareva...



Eroico


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2014)

Se non sbaglio Mexes era a 5 gol...o 7...


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio Mexes era a 5 gol...o 7...



mexes lo avevo azzeccato preciso, 3 gol o 2 mi pare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2014)

erano questi

kone ne fa 8 hernanes 15 balotelli 35 amauri 15 immobile 15 pandev 10 robinho 10 muntari 3 ziegler 2 mexes 2 nene 5 kurtic 4 maicosuel 6 zielinski 2 dzemaili 4 conta conta, ho gia vinto


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2014)

Ma quando inizia l'asta?


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quando inizia l'asta?



c'e' tempo fino al 31..


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Aspettiamo finisca il mercato.


----------



## Aldo (1 Settembre 2014)

Come funziona? posso partecipare?


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Settembre 2014)

come funziona per il mercato??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Le iscrizioni al fantacalcio sono ufficialmente chiuse.*


.


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Settembre 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo finisca il mercato.



il mercato è finito. Domani si inizia con portieri e difensori?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il mercato è finito. Domani si inizia con portieri e difensori?


Non mettete fretta al Condor Splendidi


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mettete fretta al Condor Splendidi



il tempo poi manca eh, Quaglia splendidi 

meglio approfittare a pieno della sosta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il tempo poi manca eh, Quaglia splendidi
> 
> meglio approfittare a pieno della sosta


Sì dai, iniziamo da domani. Apro tutto io, non v'azzardate a fare qualcosa voi che vi sego dal fanta. Sono spietato.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì dai, iniziamo da domani. Apro tutto io, non v'azzardate a fare qualcosa voi che vi sego dal fanta. Sono spietato.



Zi Badrone


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2014)

Si parte


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Due domande: 

quanto dura l'asta per ogni ruolo?

se alla scadenza non ho 3 portiere, ma per esempio 2, cosa succede?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

E se io postassi l'offerta per un giocatore alle ore 23.58 il terzo giorno dell'asta per un giocatore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E se io postassi l'offerta per un giocatore alle ore 23.58 il terzo giorno dell'asta per un giocatore?


Io faccio continuare l'asta, eheh. Il giocatore se lo piglia chi offre di più, non chi fa in tempo


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io faccio continuare l'asta, eheh. Il giocatore se lo piglia chi offre di più, non chi fa in tempo



Ah, volevo fare il condor


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Beh dai, ormai è 2 settembre, aprilo adesso, che faccio due tre offerte ineguagliabili.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Due domande:
> 
> quanto dura l'asta per ogni ruolo?
> 
> se alla scadenza non ho 3 portiere, ma per esempio 2, cosa succede?


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io faccio continuare l'asta, eheh. Il giocatore se lo piglia chi offre di più, non chi fa in tempo



ah non si fa piu' a tempo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo adesso per tutti, l'asta funzionerà in questo modo:
> 
> *In dei giorni prestabiliti verranno aperti complessivamente quattro topic, uno per i portieri, uno per i difensori, uno per i centrocampisti e uno per gli attaccanti. All'interno di ogni topic si farà l'asta per i giocatori di quel ruolo e nei vari posts indicherete la vostra offerta. Pertanto non ci saranno sotterfugi e giochetti, fate subito la vostra offerta e quando tutti i partecipanti saranno d'accordo si assegnerà il calciatore. L'asta per ogni ruolo durerà massimo tre giorni, quindi vi ripeto, siate sinceri nelle vostre offerte perché non ci sono limiti di tempo, il calciatore se lo piglia chi offre di più.*


.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2014)

Il budget iniziale è 300?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

No, 1000 crediti.


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

il gestore [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] dorme oggi. Se non ricordo male, avremmo dovuto iniziare


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Lui è il condor, lo aprirà prima di mezzanotte


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (2 Settembre 2014)

Posso partecipare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

Per domani sera ho intenzione di chiudere, quindi facciamo tutti le nostre ultime offerte per allora.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Per domani sera ho intenzione di chiudere, quindi facciamo tutti le nostre ultime offerte per allora.



Io ho già in mano i tre portieri, se gli altri non fanno gli ****** "siamo a posto così".


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Per domani sera ho intenzione di chiudere, quindi facciamo tutti le nostre ultime offerte per allora.



ho gia le 3 offerte per i portieri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

io ne ho gia 2


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Per domani sera ho intenzione di chiudere, quindi facciamo tutti le nostre ultime offerte per allora.


Io sto facendo asta, dipende cosa vuol fare Iceman, se non disturba più ci siamo


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

Io sono a posto....dai chiudiamo


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

a me ne manca solo uno se non alzano per i miei..gli altri come sono messi??


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2014)

Io ne ho 3 al momento


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per domani sera ho intenzione di chiudere, quindi facciamo tutti le nostre ultime offerte per allora.



A che ora di questa sera chiude l'asta per i portieri ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> A che ora di questa sera chiude l'asta per i portieri ?


Penso non chiuderà stasera. Dobbiamo essere tutti d'accordo con le assegnazioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso non chiuderà stasera. Dobbiamo essere tutti d'accordo con le assegnazioni.



possiamo mettere un ultimatum non come tempo esatto, perchè tutti devono essere d'accordo, ma più o meno approssimativamente un certo termine dobbiamo darlo..sei d'accordo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> possiamo mettere un ultimatum non come tempo esatto, perchè tutti devono essere d'accordo, ma più o meno approssimativamente un certo termine dobbiamo darlo..sei d'accordo?


Io l'avevo già fatto l'ultimatum, per stasera  
Perciò vi chiedo un po' di collaborazione perché l'asta è davvero difficile sul forum e per giunta a 12.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo già fatto l'ultimatum, per stasera
> Perciò vi chiedo un po' di collaborazione perché l'asta è davvero difficile sul forum e per giunta a 12.



infatti..allora cerchiamo di metterci tutti d'accordo subito, perchè se per ogni reparto ci vogliono 3-4 giorni non ce la facciamo più..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti..allora cerchiamo di metterci tutti d'accordo subito, perchè se per ogni reparto ci vogliono 3-4 giorni non ce la facciamo più..


Non fa niente, la prossima la possiamo anche saltare. Andiamo con calma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non fa niente, la prossima la possiamo anche saltare. Andiamo con calma.



in 10 giorni ce la possiamo fare dai


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Mettiamoci d'accordo allora e per stasera cerchiamo di chiudere.Io i miei 3 portieri li ho,salvo rilanci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in 10 giorni ce la possiamo fare dai


Mi auguro di sì. Non oso immaginare negli altri ruoli che son tanti giocatori. Faremo per gruppi di lettere con i difensori.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Mettiamoci d'accordo allora e per stasera cerchiamo di chiudere.Io i miei 3 portieri li ho,salvo rilanci



basta iniziare a dire: x,y,z si possono considerare aggiudicati? e via via si aggiudicano ufficialmente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> basta iniziare a dire: x,y,z si possono considerare aggiudicati? e via via si aggiudicano ufficialmente



Si infatti.

Comunque stasera io non sono a casa,se decidiamo di chiudere l'asta dei portieri questa sera,fatemi sapere al piu presto.


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

Per me si può chiudere


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

è impossibile, cosi non finiremo mai i portieri: aggiudichiamoli in tre turni: ad ogni turno ognuno di noi da la sua preferenza ad un portiere poi facciamo lo stesso al secondo turno ect.


----------



## davoreb (3 Settembre 2014)

Basta decidere che stasera si chiude, chi non ha i 3 portieri prende dagli svincolati.... Io ho i miei da giorni


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2014)

Son tornato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2014)

Adesso arriva Splendidi e risolve tutto.
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

Ragazzi, ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le offerte e ho notato che per lo più abbiamo tutti i nostri portieri. Adesso vi domando, possiamo chiudere? A chi mancano uno o due portieri scriva qui se è disposto a scegliere tra i rimanenti per i quali non si è fatta nessuna offerta. Allora?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2014)

per me possiamo chiudere, ho 3 portieri..


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2014)

Io ho finito. Dai chiudiamo, ci stiamo mettendo tantissimo, non oso immaginare per i prossimi ruoli


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso arriva Splendidi e risolve tutto.
> 
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Ragazzi, ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le offerte e ho notato che per lo più abbiamo tutti i nostri portieri. Adesso vi domando, possiamo chiudere? A chi mancano uno o due portieri scriva qui se è disposto a scegliere tra i rimanenti per i quali non si è fatta nessuna offerta. Allora?


Per me va bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2014)

PS: imho siamo ancora in tempo a fare l'asta direttamente sulla lega di fantagazzetta. Ci metteremmo di meno e ci sarebbe meno lavoro da fare


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso arriva Splendidi e risolve tutto.
> 
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Ragazzi, ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le offerte e ho notato che per lo più abbiamo tutti i nostri portieri. Adesso vi domando, possiamo chiudere? A chi mancano uno o due portieri scriva qui se è disposto a scegliere tra i rimanenti per i quali non si è fatta nessuna offerta. Allora?



Chiudi tutto


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso arriva Splendidi e risolve tutto.
> 
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Ragazzi, ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le offerte e ho notato che per lo più abbiamo tutti i nostri portieri. Adesso vi domando, possiamo chiudere? A chi mancano uno o due portieri scriva qui se è disposto a scegliere tra i rimanenti per i quali non si è fatta nessuna offerta. Allora?


Ok


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso arriva Splendidi e risolve tutto.
> 
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> Ragazzi, ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le offerte e ho notato che per lo più abbiamo tutti i nostri portieri. Adesso vi domando, possiamo chiudere? A chi mancano uno o due portieri scriva qui se è disposto a scegliere tra i rimanenti per i quali non si è fatta nessuna offerta. Allora?



ok


----------



## davoreb (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiudi


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiudi con Abbiati a 3 per me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Ho 10 sì, considerando anche Jaqen e Peppez che hanno fatto 3 offerte. Aspetto gli ultimi due [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] che hanno rispettivamente 2 e 1 offerta. Volete scegliere tra i portieri rimanenti senza rilanciare per gli altri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> PS: imho siamo ancora in tempo a fare l'asta direttamente sulla lega di fantagazzetta. Ci metteremmo di meno e ci sarebbe meno lavoro da fare


Sulla lega non la voglio fare perché c'è sempre il giochetto del tempo. Detto ciò ho già un'idea per le prossime aste.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2014)

Per me potete chiudere, ho al momento i 3 portieri.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2014)

Splé come ti avevo scritto chiudi pure


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Anche per me si può chiudere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2014)

Va benissimo anche per me Splendidi,chiudi pure.L'ultimo portiere lo prendo ad 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Manca soltanto [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] che purtroppo si connette, fa 5 o 6 offerte e poi torna dopo un giorno


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

allora stasera inizia la difesa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> allora stasera inizia la difesa


A quanto mi quoti che mo [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] rompe le scatole a qualcuno e non ci fa chiudere?


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quanto mi quoti che mo [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] rompe le scatole a qualcuno e non ci fa chiudere?



ha un portiere solo..se si limitasse a prendere i suoi sostituti sarebbe troppo facile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> 0.50


Perché quel qualcuno romperà le scatole ad un altro e così via, un circolo vizioso


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché quel qualcuno romperà le scatole ad un altro e così via, un circolo vizioso



tu hai offerto per 3 titolari, lui ne prende uno dei tuoi e compra tra gli svincolati la relativa riserva, tu ti compri una riserva dei tuoi 2 titolari, ed il circolo non è cosi vizioso


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2014)

Io direi di chiudere e aprire quella per i difensori dai. 
Comunque bisogna mettere la scadenza (tipo l'anno scorso), posso pensarci io per la difesa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2014)

Chiudete! Così è stato deciso!


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> allora stasera inizia la difesa



le ultime parole famose..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Settembre 2014)

Raga scusate ma in questi giorni sono preso con il lavoro

I portieri per me si possono chiudere


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

forza, iniziamo la difesa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Habemus goalkeepers


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Belec è andato via, non me n'ero reso conto. Scegli un altro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Belec è andato via, non me n'ero reso conto. Scegli un altro.


Ho offerto 1 per Avramov


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Raga, stasera si chiude questo primo gruppo di difensori, mi raccomando. Non postate alla fine per fare i furbi, nel caso sposto l'asta a domani. Il succo del discorso è: fate le vostre offerte e se qualcuno non lo volete lasciatelo agli altri.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Quesito:
Se tutti hanno FB, PER CERTI GIOCATORI, non si va meglio con un'asta su una chat?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quesito:
> Se tutti hanno FB, PER CERTI GIOCATORI, non si va meglio con un'asta su una chat?


Scommetto quello che vuoi che non troveremmo mai un orario in comune per tutti


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quesito:
> Se tutti hanno FB, PER CERTI GIOCATORI, non si va meglio con un'asta su una chat?



la megachat è riservata alle trattative


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Terminata l'asta per i difensori farei anche un riepilogo dei crediti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Terminata l'asta per i difensori farei anche un riepilogo dei crediti.



sono d'accordo, fallo


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Io rilancio solo su quelli che ho fatto già offerte. Ovviamente nel caso qualcuno spari dannatamente alto (tipo un fabri che ha sparato 500 per Diego Lopez ) per qualcuno dei miei, cambio obbiettivi


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scommetto quello che vuoi che non troveremmo mai un orario in comune per tutti



Lo scorso anno lo trovammo


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno lo trovammo


Soprattutto per gli scambi


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Non vedo l'ora di intavolare trattative con fabri


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2014)

Si chiude stasera per difensori a-g????


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Si, altrimenti non ce la facciamo, quindi se dovete postare offerte fatele ora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, altrimenti non ce la facciamo, quindi se dovete postare offerte fatele ora.


Bravo Iceberg


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bravo Iceberg



Orario chiusura ? Poi apriamo direttamente l'altra asta dei difensori ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Orario chiusura ? Poi apriamo direttamente l'altra asta dei difensori ?


20.37


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 20.37



Godo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Godo


Guarda che se qualcuno vorrà rilanciare le tue offerte gli darò la possibilità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] 

La prima asta per la difesa chiude. Chi vuole fare polemica?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

E' fatta, E' F-A-T-T-A


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

non doveva esserci l'unanime consenso alla chiusura?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]
> 
> La prima asta per la difesa chiude. Chi vuole fare polemica?



Scherzi a parte, io passerei al secondo gruppo, o meglio metterei i restanti, anziché farli in 4 giorni li facciamo in 3 e il 4° giorno lo lasciamo per i rilanci e i buchi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' fatta, E' F-A-T-T-A



Il giovine Antonini a 1,style Condor


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il giovine Antonini a 1,style Condor



Sono ultra competitivo"cit


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> non doveva esserci l'unanime consenso alla chiusura?


Ah no, la chiusura non dev'essere unanime. Soltanto dopo l'autoritario Splendidi sopprimerà i ribelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il giovine Antonini a 1,style Condor


Bel cesso, non gioca manco titolare


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Scusate la "banalità" della domanda. Ma quanti difensori dobbiamo prendere in totale?


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Scusate la "banalità" della domanda. Ma quanti difensori dobbiamo prendere in totale?



8


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bel cesso, non gioca manco titolare



Almeno è un *bel*cesso, mica un cesso e basta come dramè 
Anche perché dramè e te c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> 8


Ok grazie.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

Io non sono stato a casa e non ci sono ancora. Mi sono aggiudicato qualcuno?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Stando agli ultimi aggiornamenti di splendidi dovresti avere al sicuro darmian ed evra.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

E anche Domizzi  Good


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Almeno è un *bel*cesso, mica un cesso e basta come dramè
> Anche perché dramè e te c'è una bella differenza


Dramé fenomeno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Domani mattina apriamo il prossimo gruppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

io pensavo che finiva quando eravamo tutti d'accordo, ad esempio non ero collegato e mi hanno soffiato danilo, per stasera pensavo tipo mezzanotte non le dieci..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

l'importante che ho preso bamba (che quest'anno ci farà sognare) e il mio idolo glik


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io pensavo che finiva quando eravamo tutti d'accordo, ad esempio non ero collegato e mi hanno soffiato danilo, per stasera pensavo tipo mezzanotte non le dieci..



ho letto che per avelar , splendidi fara continuare ad offrire, per coerenza, penso lo fara anche per danilo. lo spirito di questa asta è far si che uno si aggiudichi un calciatore solo perche gli altri non vogliono spendere di piu.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho letto che per avelar , splendidi fara continuare ad offrire, per coerenza, penso lo fara anche per danilo. lo spirito di questa asta è far si che uno si aggiudichi un calciatore solo perche gli altri non vogliono spendere di piu.



esatto, ma non so devo pensarci..intanto mi accontento di bamba che è un difensore stupefacente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho letto che per avelar , splendidi fara continuare ad offrire, per coerenza, penso lo fara anche per danilo. lo spirito di questa asta è far si che uno si aggiudichi un calciatore solo perche gli altri non vogliono spendere di piu.


Va bene, facciamo continuare anche quella per Danilo se proprio vuole [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]. Fin quando ne sono 2 o 3 da far continuare va bene, però non fatemi arrivare a 10 aste da rimandare. Venitemi incontro anche perché questo è il metodo più conveniente per tutti altrimenti bisogna fare a tempo e là abbiamo soltanto da perderci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va bene, facciamo continuare anche quella per Danilo se proprio vuole [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]. Fin quando ne sono 2 o 3 da far continuare va bene, però non fatemi arrivare a 10 aste da rimandare. Venitemi incontro anche perché questo è il metodo più conveniente per tutti altrimenti bisogna fare a tempo e là abbiamo soltanto da perderci.



ok allora rialzo..


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Io volevo continuare per Gabriel Silva.

Nel frattempo credo di essermi aggiudicato:

Biava 1
Basta 21
Cassani 2
Dainelli 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io volevo continuare per Gabriel Silva.
> 
> Nel frattempo credo di essermi aggiudicato:
> 
> ...


Appunto, guarda quanti ne sono. Mollami Silva, a quanto mi vuoi far arrivare?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, guarda quanti ne sono. Mollami Silva, a quanto mi vuoi far arrivare?


A 11 è tuo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A 11 è tuo


Fai il bravo


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fai il bravo


Fino a 10 era mio obiettivo arrivarci veramente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fino a 10 era mio obiettivo arrivarci veramente


Anche io sarei arrivato fino a 10, come la mettiamo?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche io sarei arrivato fino a 10, come la mettiamo?


Tuo a 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tuo a 10


Mi vuoi far bruciare altri due crediti eh  accetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi vuoi far bruciare altri due crediti eh  accetto.


 per fortuna non sei il condor


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

ma visto che siamo tutti qua..perche non iniziamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma visto che siamo tutti qua..perche non iniziamo?


Perché domani non aspetto la chiusura a quest'ora


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Mazza che dittatore di melma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mazza che dittatore di melma


Dovreste venerarmi per come lo sto gestendo 'sto bordello


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dovreste venerarmi per come lo sto gestendo 'sto bordello



dormi ancora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> dormi ancora?



Che vagabondo


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che vagabondo



sta perseverando..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Ho aggiornata con il secondo gruppo. Fate le offerte.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2014)

Quando chiude il secondo gruppo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quando chiude il secondo gruppo?


Chiudono agli orari di apertura...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiudono agli orari di apertura...



Quindi il secondo girone dei difensori chiude alle 11:30 ? Perche io verso le 5/ 5:30 esco e non accendo il PC fino a domani mattina,quindi in caso tenete in sospeso le aste per i giocatori che ho in questo momento in caso rilancino l'offerta per questi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quindi il secondo girone dei difensori chiude alle 11:30 ? Perche io verso le 5/ 5:30 esco e non accendo il PC fino a domani mattina,quindi in caso tenete in sospeso le aste per i giocatori che ho in questo momento in caso rilancino l'offerta per questi


Vabbè, terrò aperte le tue aste nel caso. Scrivimi i nomi in MP.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2014)

Per me si può chiudere la seconda tornata


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me si può chiudere la seconda tornata



anche per me


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Ma Munoz 2 me lo sono sognato? 

Risulto vincente io ad 1 ma sono sicuro di aver visto un Munoz 2, forse di Splendidi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma Munoz 2 me lo sono sognato?
> 
> Risulto vincente io ad 1 ma sono sicuro di aver visto un Munoz 2, forse di Splendidi


Se proprio insisti te lo rilancio a 2


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

é chiuso il secondo gruppo dei difensori?


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Anche per me si può chiudere


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Per me chiudi pure


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Chiudere


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

ma non si fa nulla?


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

Sta dormendo


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2014)

O festeggiando


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sta dormendo



Credo sia morto.
RIP


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Presi:

Munoz 1
Moretti 1
Marquez 8

che si aggiungono a 

Biava
Basta
Cassani
Dainelli

bene così


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Dai splendidi


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se proprio insisti te lo rilancio a 2


Lo prendo molto volentieri a 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Allo stato attuale delle cose abbiamo tutti gli 8 slot occupati tranne [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] a cui mancano rispettivamente 1 slot, 2 slot e 2 slot. Se vi sta bene non rilanciare le offerte che già ci sono per il terzo gruppo e scegliere a piacere tra i rimanenti possiamo anche chiudere.


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale delle cose abbiamo tutti gli 8 slot occupati tranne [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] a cui mancano rispettivamente 1 slot, 2 slot e 2 slot. Se vi sta bene non rilanciare le offerte che già ci sono per il terzo gruppo e scegliere a piacere tra i rimanenti possiamo anche chiudere.



io ho solo uno slot da riempire se non rilanciano la mia offerta per me si può anche chiudere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ho solo uno slot da riempire se non rilanciano la mia offerta per me si può anche chiudere.


Mi risultano 7 giocatori compresa l'offerta per Vrsaljko.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

chiuderemo stasera??


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio 35 
Bonera 1
Abate 15. 
Chiellini 25. 
Ogbonna 1
Raul Albiol 10 
Paletta 10

questi sono quelli che mi risultano.... Ho sbagliato qualcosa??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> De Sciglio 35
> Bonera 1
> Abate 15.
> Chiellini 25.
> ...


Ah ok. [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ve ne manca soltanto uno. Dai, prendete quelli disponibili e non rilanciate per altri. Finiamo quest'asta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ok. [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ve ne manca soltanto uno. Dai, prendete quelli disponibili e non rilanciate per altri. Finiamo quest'asta.



adesso non più, ho rilanciato zapata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> adesso non più, ho rilanciato zapata


Spero abbia buon senso il nostro amico [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] e ti lasci quel cesso di Zappata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Spero abbia buon senso il nostro amico [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] e ti lasci quel cesso di Zappata


Come non detto


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come non detto



e io piangoooo ueeeeee ueeeeeeeee, voglio zapata lo voglioooooooooooooo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale delle cose abbiamo tutti gli 8 slot occupati tranne [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] a cui mancano rispettivamente 1 slot, 2 slot e 2 slot. Se vi sta bene non rilanciare le offerte che già ci sono per il terzo gruppo e scegliere a piacere tra i rimanenti possiamo anche chiudere.



mi risulta averne presi 9 
nel caso mollo biraghi


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

siamo a posto adesso, direi possiamo chiudere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> mi risulta averne presi 9
> nel caso mollo biraghi


Doppio Avelar, non temere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

se non mi rilanciano ne dovrei avere 8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] manchi soltanto tu, ne devi scegliere uno dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Non aveva detto che sul tardi non c'era?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non aveva detto che sul tardi non c'era?


Vero...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero...



che facciamo, se apriamo l'asta per i centrocampisti e poi quando torna evorutto dice a chi è interessato, la teniamo aperta solo per lui l'asta..


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che facciamo, se apriamo l'asta per i centrocampisti e poi quando torna evorutto dice a chi è interessato, la teniamo aperta solo per lui l'asta..



si infatti, apriamo dai. che tanto fino alle 2 io non prendo sonno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Facciamo così, chiudiamo, poi nel caso si continuano le aste interessate.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] manchi soltanto tu, ne devi scegliere uno dai.


Ne deve scegliere due, c'è scritto due volte Danilo (Danilo 8 e Danilo 5), forse è un altro giocatore..?!?


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] anche davoreb mi risulta con 7 difensori..


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] anche davoreb mi risulta con 7 difensori..



VRSALJKO/Davoreb 10	
OGBONNA/Davoreb 1	
PALETTA/Davoreb 10	
ABATE/Davor 15	
ALBIOL/Davoreb 10	
BONERA/Davoreb 1	
CHIELLINI/Davoreb 25	
DE SCIGLIO/Davoreb 35


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Scusate ragazzi per l'assenza di ieri ma sono stato sempre fuori casa.Comunque per l'asta dalla H alla P non rilancio per Lichsteiner che avevo fatto l'offerta in passato e quindi prendo ora i due giocatori che mi rimangono dall'ultima asta dalla R alla Z


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ne deve scegliere due, c'è scritto due volte Danilo (Danilo 8 e Danilo 5), forse è un altro giocatore..?!?



le aste di danilo e avelar ( difensori del primo gruppo ) sono rimaste aperte con quelle del secondo gruppo di difensori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

No,Danilo a 8 e' l'ultima offerta che ho fatto per prenderlo,la precedente era a 5,sempre mia,poi Dinho a offerto 6 e io 8 e non ha piu' rilanciato


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> No,Danilo a 8 e' l'ultima offerta che ho fatto per prenderlo,la precedente era a 5,sempre mia,poi Dinho a offerto 6 e io 8 e non ha piu' rilanciato



abbiamo iniziato i centrocampisti. stasera tardi chiuderà il primo gruppo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> abbiamo iniziato i centrocampisti. stasera tardi chiuderà il primo gruppo.



Ok Ale,senti anche i centrocampisti bisogna prenderne 8 giusto ? 8 Difensori,8 Centrocampisti e 6 Attaccanti ?


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ok Ale,senti anche i centrocampisti bisogna prenderne 8 giusto ? 8 Difensori,8 Centrocampisti e 6 Attaccanti ?



si


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> si



Ok grazie mille


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> No,Danilo a 8 e' l'ultima offerta che ho fatto per prenderlo,la precedente era a 5,sempre mia,poi Dinho a offerto 6 e io 8 e non ha piu' rilanciato



confermo


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

qualcuno che mette ordine sulle offerte dei centrocampisti, non ci sto a capire nulla..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] Dai, abbiamo iniziato i centrocampisti.


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

quando si chiude la prima trance???


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

quando chiude l'asta di adesso? giusto per non farmi trovare impreparato


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando chiude l'asta di adesso? giusto per non farmi trovare impreparato


credo in tarda tarda serata


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Io questa sera non ci sono. Tenete le aste aperte in caso di rilanci per:

- Marchisio
- Kone
- Marin


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

splendidi rispondimi su birsa, pià che altro per farmi il conto dei difensori che devo prendere..


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]


Forza forza che we are waiting for you


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] senti, devi essere più presente perché tra un po' dovremmo chiudere anche questo gruppo e sono state superate tutte le tue offerte. Noi rimandiamo la chiusura a domani e dovrai essere presente, capisco tutto ma è pur sempre un impegno. Se ti connetti un minuto, fai l'offerta e te ne vai non andiamo bene.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> splendidi rispondimi su birsa, pià che altro per farmi il conto dei difensori che devo prendere..


Preferirei chiuderla così se non ti dispiace.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferirei chiuderla così se non ti dispiace.



ok, tranquillo..


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]


Forza che si chiude!! Ultime offerte su quei tre!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

*Ragazzi, l'asta avrebbe dovuto chiudere già adesso ma spostiamo la chiusura definitiva  domani a pranzo, alle 12:30, chi è dentro è dentro, chi è fuori è fuori. Mi riferisco soprattutto a Interista ed Evorutto.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

e non possiamo aprire per l'altra lista?? dai dobbiamo finire prima di sabato..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e non possiamo aprire per l'altra lista?? dai dobbiamo finire prima di sabato..


No.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No.



ah


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah


Rispondi su FB


----------



## Ale (10 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Forza che si chiude!! Ultime offerte su quei tre!



non fare confusione. il mercato è aperto per tutti , incondizionatamente, fino alle 12:30


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Macaco che non sei altro, sprono a velocizzare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, l'asta avrebbe dovuto chiudere già adesso ma spostiamo la chiusura definitiva  domani a pranzo, alle 12:30, chi è dentro è dentro, chi è fuori è fuori. Mi riferisco soprattutto a Interista ed Evorutto.*



Ok,io la mattina ( finche non inizia la scuola) e il pomeriggio ci sono,ma la sera non sono mai a casa e non posso collegarmi poi a tarda notte


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

quando chiude quella di adesso??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando chiude quella di adesso??


Stasera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

*L'asta per l'ultimo gruppo di centrocampisti chiude stasera.*
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stasera.



perfetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *L'asta per l'ultimo gruppo di centrocampisti chiude stasera.*
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


Lo so


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

gli attaccanti li apriamo stasera?? dai splendido dimostra di essere splendidoooo


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ucan 1


Ugatt 100


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ugatt 100





chiamate un ambulanza subitooooooo


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Non serve che ci menzioni Biondona...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Vi manca un centrocampista, sceglietelo tra i rimanenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Vi manca un centrocampista, sceglietelo tra i rimanenti.



che palle, mi hanno soffiato tutti..adesso vi faccio vedere io con gli attaccanti..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

*L'asta per gli attaccanti chiude domani sera.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

A me mancava un centrocampista, ho offerto 1 per Obi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ti mancano 2 attaccanti. [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] ti manca 1 attaccante. [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] ti mancano 3 attaccanti.

Sceglieteli tra quelli rimanenti della seconda lista, domani si inizia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

madoo sto pensando che sono riuscito a unire maxi lopez e icardi nella stessa squadra, qua mi esplode lo spogliatoiooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> madoo sto pensando che sono riuscito a unire maxi lopez e icardi nella stessa squadra, qua mi esplode lo spogliatoiooo


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ti mancano 2 attaccanti. [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] ti manca 1 attaccante. [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] ti mancano 3 attaccanti.
> 
> Sceglieteli tra quelli rimanenti della seconda lista, domani si inizia.


Ho offerto 1 per nenè.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ti mancano 2 attaccanti. [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] ti manca 1 attaccante. [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] ti mancano 3 attaccanti.
> 
> Sceglieteli tra quelli rimanenti della seconda lista, domani si inizia.



Anche a me mancavano 3 giocatori,li ho presi ora a 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]
Vi manca un giocatore, dai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Ho offerto 1 per Pellissier


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Ho problemi ad inserire la formazione. Non mi appare l'immagine del campo dove posizionare i giocatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

Non ci posso fare niente, la rosa è completa, puoi farla. Aspetta un po'.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ci posso fare niente, la rosa è completa, puoi farla. Aspetta un po'.


Adesso ho messo a svuota campo ed il problema si è risolto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ci posso fare niente, la rosa è completa, puoi farla. Aspetta un po'.



PERO MI AVETE LASCIATO SENZA ATTACCANTI,
IO HO RILANCIATO SINO ALLE 10 40, NON POSSO RESTARE ON LINE 24 ORE SU 24
si era detto che per i giocatori contesi a fine asta non si chiudeva per evitare furbizie

dovete trovarmi una soluzione!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho problemi ad inserire la formazione. Non mi appare l'immagine del campo dove posizionare i giocatori.



disattiva Ad Block plus solo per il sito fantagazzetta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> disattiva Ad Block plus solo per il sito fantagazzetta.


Si l'avevo fatto e non andava, poi ho aspettato qualche minuto ed ha funzionato. Qualche problemino al server forse. Tutto apposto adesso, formazione inserita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> PERO MI AVETE LASCIATO SENZA ATTACCANTI,
> IO HO RILANCIATO SINO ALLE 10 40, NON POSSO RESTARE ON LINE 24 ORE SU 24
> si era detto che per i giocatori contesi a fine asta non si chiudeva per evitare furbizie
> 
> dovete trovarmi una soluzione!!!!


Che le aste non fossero a timer è vero ma forse vi sfugge il concetto. A timer significa che siete liberi di offrire quanto volete ma per offrire dovete essere presenti ed Evorù, tu presente non sei mai, ti connetti ogni tanto e fai l'offerta, così non si può. Ciò detto scegli un attaccante e fai la formazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> PERO MI AVETE LASCIATO SENZA ATTACCANTI,
> IO HO RILANCIATO SINO ALLE 10 40, NON POSSO RESTARE ON LINE 24 ORE SU 24
> si era detto che per i giocatori contesi a fine asta non si chiudeva per evitare furbizie
> 
> dovete trovarmi una soluzione!!!!


Prendine uno a caso e punta tutto su Higuain.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che le aste non fossero a timer è vero ma forse vi sfugge il concetto. A timer significa che siete liberi di offrire quanto volete ma per offrire dovete essere presenti ed Evorù, tu presente non sei mai, ti connetti ogni tanto e fai l'offerta, così non si può. Ciò detto scegli un attaccante e fai la formazione.



lasciami almeno farias o BOAKYE , non c'è più nessuno che gioca


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Entro che ora si possono modificare le formazioni?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Entro che ora si possono modificare le formazioni?



17 e 45


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] la formazione... Manchi solo tu


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2014)

Sto facendo ora sn appena rientrato


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] la formazione... Manchi solo tu



mi sa che ormai non la puo più mettere..


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2014)

Inserita


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Inserita



perfetto, pensavo si potesse fare fino a un quarto d'ora prima..


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perfetto, pensavo si potesse fare fino a un quarto d'ora prima..



bohhh io questo sito non l'avevo mai usato, perdere la prima a tavolino non dare un inizio incoraggiante 

già dover mettere insigne titolare è triste


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> bohhh io questo sito non l'avevo mai usato, perdere la prima a tavolino non dare un inizio incoraggiante
> 
> già dover mettere insigne titolare è triste



in caso facevamo intervenire lo splendido


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2014)

Comunque...

Buon fanta a tutti!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque...
> 
> Buon fanta a tutti!!!



Buon fanta, ma ti spiezzo in due


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2014)

Radja... e Splendidi vola


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Radja... e Splendidi vola


Autogol di Sepe... e Splendidi si inabissa


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Autogol di Sepe... e Splendidi si inabissa



sepe ce l'ho io, sta facendo bene il suo lavoro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Buon fanta, ma ti spiezzo in due


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Radja... e Splendidi vola



hanno dato autogoal del portiere.....ed intanto carlitos!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque...
> 
> Buon fanta a tutti!!!



Buon fanta a tutti !

E intanto Marchisio c'e'..


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

gabbiadini di m...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (14 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (14 Settembre 2014)

se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...me lo sento: arriverò dietro Fabri quest'anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] mi sa che ti ho surclassato


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...me lo sento: arriverò dietro Fabri quest'anno.


Ma se ho la miglior difesa di tutti  . Farai compagnia a molti dietro di me.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma se ho la miglior difesa di tutti  . Farai compagnia a molti dietro di me.



Ho i miei dubbi, non raggiungi manco gli 11 titolari :/


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

aspe ma il gol su rigore vale solo 2?? da quando c'è sta regola??


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma se ho la miglior difesa di tutti  . Farai compagnia a molti dietro di me.


Hai fatto 40,5 alla prima giornata....se sei convinto tu....


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Hai fatto 40,5 alla prima giornata....se sei convinto tu....


Eh grazie, Barzagli che sfortunatamente non gioca, mannaccia Allegri. Ma vedrete che dalla prossima vincerò con continuità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh grazie, Barzagli che sfortunatamente non gioca, mannaccia Allegri. Ma vedrete che dalla prossima *vincerò con continuità*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aspe ma il gol su rigore vale solo 2?? da quando c'è sta regola??


Lapalissiana.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


Vedere per credere, vincerò io il fanta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vedere per credere, vincerò io il fanta


Fabrifail.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2014)

fatto il primo punto, adesso me ne mancano solo altri 90 alla vittoria.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2014)

ho nettamente la rosa più forte..


----------



## davoreb (16 Settembre 2014)

Partito con vittoria agile, ora metto jack titolare e possiamo chiudere il fantacalcio.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Settembre 2014)

C'è un link alla lega? Sono curioso di vedere le rose


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2014)

Tutte le rose - Leghe Fantagazzetta


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Vittoria! L'avevo detto io che l'avrei vinta


----------



## davoreb (22 Settembre 2014)

Salutate la capolista


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Salutate la capolista



ancora è lunga, stai calmo


----------



## Ale (22 Settembre 2014)

distruggo ice, fategli ciao ciao con la manina.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2014)

Più fortunato di così...Metto Ekdal fuori rosa (neanche in panchina, che genio che sono) e stasera guardando le prestazioni del Fanta vedo che Badu ha fatto un assist e Thereau ed Heurtaux hanno segnato. Godo!!! Il tutto con il voto dell'attaccante mancato, perchè Floro Flores non ha giocato e Bianchi in panchina ha preso s.v. Dovrei vincere anche questa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Ottobre 2014)

*CLASSIFICA DOPO 6 GIORNATE: *

1 davosquad 16	
2 Castrocielo CFC 14	
3 Soverato	11	
4 Exile FC	11	
5 MEGALODONTI	8	
6 DEPRESS MODE	8	
7 Summit ad Arcore 7	
8 Fabriman Team	7	
9 Armata Brancaleone 6	
10 Galacticos FC	4	
11 Vinco Facile United 4	
12 AC Forte dei Marmi 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Novembre 2014)

lo dico adesso, da ora le vincerò tutte, quindi preparatevi


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo dico adesso, da ora le vincerò tutte, quindi preparatevi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo dico adesso, da ora le vincerò tutte, quindi preparatevi


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi apri il calciomercato?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


>



da quando l'ho detto le ho vinte tutte tranne una


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2014)

comunque sto avendo una sfiga pazzesca in questo fantacalcio, basta guardare i 19 gol presi, assurdo, nessuno ha subito tanto..


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

facciamo l'appello: chi è interessato ancora a giocare ? Chi e' interessato all'eventuale apertura del mercato?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2014)

io ci sono


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Io


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Dicembre 2014)

Sempre presente


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi si è ritirato, quindi serve un nuovo gestore,si dovrà occupare del mercato di riparazione. Qualche volontario?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2014)

Presente

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] è un Orco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> facciamo l'appello: chi è interessato ancora a giocare ? Chi e' interessato all'eventuale apertura del mercato?



presente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> facciamo l'appello: chi è interessato ancora a giocare ? Chi e' interessato all'eventuale apertura del mercato?



Presente.

Il mercato invernale come funziona ? Si fa nuovamente l'asta per i portieri; difensori ecc.. ?


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Darren è il nuovo presidente. 

Heil darren! 

Per quanto riguarda il mercato, aprirà dopo le festività.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Dicembre 2014)

Basta che lo fate sul sito di fantagazzetta che più immediato


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Mario per quanto riguarda il Fanta calcio, preferisci che si esca dal forum o possiamo restare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2014)

qualcuno che aggiorna i risultati dell'ultima giornata


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ok aggiornato


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

allora, ecco le prime indicazioni:

1) il mercato aprirà il 1 gennaio
2) non ci saranno soldi extra per il mercato
3) se svincolate qualcuno, avrete indietro i soldi spesi per comprarlo
4) naturalmente prima si svincola e poi si compra ( se non parte nessuno, non arriva nessuno  )

quindi se volete, potete iniziare a fare un elenco di quelli che intendete svincolare, dopodiche vi saranno riaccreditati i soldi spesi per quei giocatori.

Questo per quanto riguarda il mercato dei giocatori non assegnati. Per il mercato degli scambi , non ci sono particolari indicazioni. Sbizzarritevi pure


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

svincolati:

estigarribia 
vargas 
joao pedro
gentiletti


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> allora, ecco le prime indicazioni:
> 
> 1) il mercato aprirà il 1 gennaio
> 2) non ci saranno soldi extra per il mercato
> ...


Fino a quando si possono comunicare gli svincolati?


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

Svincolo Saviola e Michu


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

La prima scadenza è il quattro gennaio. Il cinque ci sarà l asta per tutto il giorno alla fine del quale le rose dovranno essere di nuovo complete per la consegna, dato che il sei gennaio ripartirà il campionato


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ok aspetto il 4 allora, vedo come si muoveranno gli altri 

Cerci può già essere preso ora oppure a mercato concluso (Febbraio)?


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ma chi ha ancora a disposizione crediti li può utilizzare?


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha ancora a disposizione crediti li può utilizzare?



certo


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quindi i giocatori di splendidi? Io li rimetterei all'asta.
Poi non so chi altro si è ritirato.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok aspetto il 4 allora, vedo come si muoveranno gli altri
> 
> Cerci può già essere preso ora oppure a mercato concluso (Febbraio)?



cerci appena fantagazzetta lo inserirà nel database sarà disponibile per l'asta, quindi penso gia il 5 gennaio.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quindi i giocatori di splendidi? Io li rimetterei all'asta.
> Poi non so chi altro si è ritirato.



splendidi oltre che salutarci ha anche svincolato tutta la sua squadra e quindi i suoi ex giocatori sono tutti disponibili per l'asta del 5 gennaio.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quindi i giocatori di splendidi? Io li rimetterei all'asta.
> Poi non so chi altro si è ritirato.



splendidi oltre che salutarci ha anche svincolato tutta la sua squadra e quindi i suoi ex giocatori sono tutti disponibili per l'asta del 5 gennaio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

Solo splendidi si è ritirato o anche qualcun altro?


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Solo splendidi si è ritirato o anche qualcun altro?



Anche l altro genio di vinz. I giocatori di splendidi sono tra i liberi solo perché li ha svincolati lui, per quanto riguardo vinz la sua squadra resta così


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2014)

giusto per ravvivare l'interesse, si sono aggiunte altre competizioni alla lega: un girone di ritorno al netto degli oranghi abbandonati, una champions league e una competizione a formula 1, che non so cosa sia però sembra una cosa curiosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> giusto per ravvivare l'interesse, si sono aggiunte altre competizioni alla lega: un girone di ritorno al netto degli oranghi abbandonati, una champions league e una competizione a formula 1, che non so cosa sia però sembra una cosa curiosa



non ho capito nulla


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho capito nulla


Dai un occhiata al sito e capirai fuma


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2014)

Dai che sono ste hagate ?


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai che sono ste hagate ?



oh se piacciono si fanno, se no, non se ne fa nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

oh ma ale che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oh ma ale che fine ha fatto?



Bannato, successivamente ha chiesto di essere cancellato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bannato, successivamente ha chiesto di essere cancellato.



come facciamo col fanta?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Beh ragazzi,
a questo punto mi ritiro anchio, per lo meno tornate ad essere pari


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi,
> a questo punto mi ritiro anchio, per lo meno tornate ad essere pari



più siamo meglio è, non cambia nulla, anche perchè quelli che non giocano più non ci sono realmente ma continuano ad esserci nella classifica..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come facciamo col fanta?



Non vi preoccupate, presto avrete notizie confortanti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vi preoccupate, presto avrete notizie confortanti.



ma ale partecipa nonostante sia bannato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma ale partecipa nonostante sia bannato?



Sì.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Gennaio 2015)

Si può avere una lista dei crediti di ognuno?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si può avere una lista dei crediti di ognuno?



Io dovrei averne 36

Comunque svincolo: 

-Marin
-Pozzi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2015)

Come si fa a svincolare?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come si fa a svincolare?


Devi scrivere qui chi svincoli, poi farà l'admin credo


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Gennaio 2015)

Io comunque sono disposto a scambiare El Shaarawy


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono disposto a scambiare El Shaarawy



ti do insigne


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ti do insigne


Insigne è rotto


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Insigne è rotto



aggiungo 10 milioni (non rientra?)

altrimenti ti potrei dare cuadrado solo xkè adoro elsha... Ma voglio anche qualche soldo x prendermi un centrocampista


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Gennaio 2015)

entro domani dobbiamo fare il mercato che il 5 si gioca..


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Gennaio 2015)

Da parte di Ale


*Mercato aperto. Basta andare sulla lega, cliccare su mercato giocatori ed è facile, modalità d'asta come su ebay, ci sarà una durata per l'asta del giocatore conteso. Visto che è la prima volta che usiamo questo metodo sarà un pò sperimentale.

Per svincolare un giocatore si può fare da solo, ci dovrebbe essere scritto svincola giocatore: nel dubbio, scrivetelo in questa discussione e provvederanno Ale e/o Darren.

Il mercato chiude Lunedì 5 Gennaio alle 16.30*


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Da parte di Ale
> 
> 
> *Mercato aperto. Basta andare sulla lega, cliccare su mercato giocatori ed è facile, modalità d'asta come su ebay, ci sarà una durata per l'asta del giocatore conteso. Visto che è la prima volta che usiamo questo metodo sarà un pò sperimentale.
> ...



e per svincolare?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e per svincolare?



Ho uppato.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> aggiungo 10 milioni (non rientra?)
> 
> altrimenti ti potrei dare cuadrado solo xkè adoro elsha... Ma voglio anche qualche soldo x prendermi un centrocampista



Sono interessato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Gennaio 2015)

si deve svincolare subito o anche dopo va bene?


----------



## davoreb (4 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono interessato.



facciamo elsha + 50 per cuadrado e chiudiamo


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si deve svincolare subito o anche dopo va bene?



*Per il sito bisogna prima svincolare*


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Gennaio 2015)

Il sito fa fare le offerte solo a chi ha posti liberi.Tenetelo a mente.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2015)

Scambio Hamsik


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Io stavo seguendo due giocatori visto che avevo svincolato 1 centrocampista e 1 attaccante ma ora uno di quelli che seguivo se lo sta prendendo un' altro. Le aste chiudevano alle 13:30 e quindi se io non riesco a prendere piu nessuno che succede? Come faccio ad ultimare la rosa?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io stavo seguendo due giocatori visto che avevo svincolato 1 centrocampista e 1 attaccante ma ora uno di quelli che seguivo se lo sta prendendo un' altro. Le aste chiudevano alle 13:30 e quindi se io non riesco a prendere piu nessuno che succede? Come faccio ad ultimare la rosa?



Ale mi ha detto che se non te li aggiudichi puoi prenderli dopo (ovviamente chi resta libero)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ale mi ha detto che se non te li aggiudichi puoi prenderli dopo (ovviamente chi resta libero)



Ok,grazie dell'info


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ok,grazie dell'info



Puoi già aprire ora comunque le aste


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Puoi già aprire ora comunque le aste



Si, ci ho fatto caso ora che e' stato aumentato il tempo fino alle 15:30. 

Il mercato quando chiude?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2015)

mi manca un centrocampista?? come faccio?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Le squadre sono state completate da Ale*


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> *Le squadre sono state completate da Ale*



ok apposto


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2015)

hugo almeida ha rescisso col cesena , posso sostituirlo??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma il mercato quindi e' aperto fino al 31 e si puo ancora svincolare i giocatori per prenderne qualcuno nuovo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato quindi e' aperto fino al 31 e si puo ancora svincolare i giocatori per prenderne qualcuno nuovo?



boh ma almeno quelli che non giocano più nel campionato di serie A si deve avere la possibilità di sostituirli..


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Gennaio 2015)

*cedo el shaarawy *


----------



## davoreb (31 Gennaio 2015)

Io ho cuadrado e giovinco che sono andati via.

come faccio a comprare eto? Offro 100!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> come faccio a comprare eto? Offro 100!!



Eto'o se non sbaglio e' gia stato acquistato. Devi contattare al limite chi l'ha preso e vedere se te lo cede. Comunque il mercato nel sito dove facciamo il fantacalcio e' aperto fino al pomeriggio del 2 febbraio quindi fai in tempo ancora ad aprire qualche asta nel sito e prendere due giocatori


----------



## davoreb (31 Gennaio 2015)

Va bene grazie, ho fatto cosi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2015)

si vola con bruno peres pinilla e klose, peccato per icardi che ho messo in panchina


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2015)

rodriguez si è svincolalto dal parma, posso sostituirlo??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2015)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE FANTACALCIO:*

1)	davosquad	76 2386,00
2)	Exile FC	62 2357,00
3)	Castrocielo CFC	62	2316,00
4)	Galacticos FC	58 2432,50
5)	AFFAMATI	57 2323,00
6)	MEGALODONTI	47 2098,00
7)	Soverato	44 2319,00
8)	Fabriman Team	32 1859,00
9)	Armata Brancaleone	30 2110,00
10)	AC Forte dei Marmi	30 2030,00
11)	Vinco Facile United	25 1812,50


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE FANTACALCIO:*
> 
> 1)	davosquad	76 2386,00
> 2)	Exile FC	62 2357,00
> ...



non è finale, manca il calcolo delle ultime due giornate


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Luglio 2015)

quest'anno vorrei partecipare anch'io se mi fate entrare.


----------

